# Breakfast at Tiffany's Kindle cover - made from a published book



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Fairly recently I treated myself to a new Kindle cover, I bought it here: www.etsy.com/shop/Rookcase
I loved the movie and seeing this beautiful cover I was unable to resist 









It goes very well with the tote bag I just made 









All ports and buttons are easily accessible, the cover is lightweight, but sturdy and doesn't add any bulk.


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice cover!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Very pretty & so is your tote bag


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice, manou!  It's always nice to have something that feels so personal for us.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Lovely!


----------

